# Sign.....would this work for anyone?



## navigator9 (Jun 28, 2015)

I saw this and thought it was so cute. If I had a tent, I'd find some way of attaching it to a tent pole at right angles to my other signs, so that people walking from the side would see this hanging, with one big word...."SOAP". Downright cheap to make, and it looks classy. The sign part could be made out of poster board, and who doesn't have a bunch of old hangars around? Hope someone can use this. http://www.duitang.com/people/mblog/16886290/detail/


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jun 29, 2015)

Too cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stacyspy (Jun 29, 2015)

That's a really neat idea. It would definitely stand out to me. I'd bet there's a simple way to work out attaching it to canopy poles... I just can't think of it right now


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jun 29, 2015)

That is such a cool idea, thanks for sharing! I've been thinking about signage lately and this is really cute.


----------



## LBussy (Jun 29, 2015)

Stacyspy said:


> I'd bet there's a simple way to work out attaching it to canopy poles... I just can't think of it right now


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 29, 2015)

LBussy said:


>



or zip ties, even those wire twisty things like on a bread bag...(I don't have pictures) :smile:


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh man I love this idea!! And zip ties would work perfectly. I'm going to use this for my next show. I'll put my logo on it and then "soap" under. Woot!


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 29, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Oh man I love this idea!! And zip ties would work perfectly. I'm going to use this for my next show. I'll put my logo on it and then "soap" under. Woot!



Oh, I'm so glad to hear that it will work for you! One of those things that costs next to nothing, but looks great. Be sure to post a pic when you do, I'd love to see how it looks.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 30, 2015)

Stacyspy said:


> That's a really neat idea. It would definitely stand out to me. I'd bet there's a simple way to work out attaching it to canopy poles... I just can't think of it right now



They use some of those twisty things to connect it all together anyway, so some more to hold it to the pole should work




LBussy said:


>



This would be good for storm season, when it really need to be kept in place.................


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 30, 2015)

I love that idea.  Just wish I had time to try it.  Might have to see if I can convince my husband I really need it.  :smile:


----------

